# Citrus Valley High School's First Annual Car Show (Redlands CA)



## gundamguy39 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saturday April 27th from 12-5pm at 800 West Pioneer Ave. Redlands CA 92374

Car Show to help raise money to start up a student run auto shop at a local high school.

Food, Vendors, Raffles, Prizes, Sponsors and more!

Awards given for Best in Show, Best IMport, Best Domestic, Best CLassic, Best Truck, and Best Exotic.

Contestant Admission
$15 General
$7 w/ student/staff I.D.

Spectators are FREE

Best Import wins GODSPEED parts!!

All cars entered have a chance to win products courtesy of the sponsors of the event.

Hope to see you guys there!

Thank you for your time!!


Link to the event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/625053727510356/?fref=ts


----------

